# SOLVED:USB wireless networking device randomly stops working

## jrtayloriv

I am having problems with USB on my laptop. I have a USB wireless internet device that uses ndiswrapper that will work for a few minutes and then just suddenly stop working for no apparent reason. I ran dmesg right after it stopped working and here is the output.

```

sbdev2.2_ep82: ep_device_release called for usbdev2.2_ep82

usb_endpoint usbdev2.2_ep06: ep_device_release called for usbdev2.2_ep06

usb_endpoint usbdev2.2_ep81: ep_device_release called for usbdev2.2_ep81

ndiswrapper: driver wusb11v4 (Cisco-Linksys LLC.,05/13/2004, 3.110.0513.2004) loaded

usb 2-1: manual set_interface for iface 0, alt 0

usb_endpoint usbdev2.2_ep82: ep_device_release called for usbdev2.2_ep82

usb_endpoint usbdev2.2_ep06: ep_device_release called for usbdev2.2_ep06

usb_endpoint usbdev2.2_ep81: ep_device_release called for usbdev2.2_ep81

wlan0: ethernet device 00:12:17:60:2a:71 using NDIS driver: wusb11v4, version: 0x36e, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'M4301 NDIS Miniport Driver', 13B1:000B.F.conf

ndiswrapper (set_iw_encr_mode:709): setting encryption mode to 6 failed (C00000BB)

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA

usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

[drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map

[drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 520000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: port 1 portsc 0099,00

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1 enable change, status 00000101

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0002, 12 Mb/s

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 2-1: unregistering device

usb 2-1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: shutdown urb cb58ec00 pipe c0410280 ep2in-bulk

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: shutdown urb cb58e180 pipe c0410280 ep2in-bulk

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: shutdown urb cb58e100 pipe c0410280 ep2in-bulk

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: shutdown urb cb58ed00 pipe c0410280 ep2in-bulk

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: unregistering interface 2-1:1.0

usb_endpoint usbdev2.2_ep82: ep_device_release called for usbdev2.2_ep82

usb_endpoint usbdev2.2_ep06: ep_device_release called for usbdev2.2_ep06

usb_endpoint usbdev2.2_ep81: ep_device_release called for usbdev2.2_ep81

ndiswrapper: device wlan0 removed

usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

usb 2-1:1.0: uevent

usb_endpoint usbdev2.2_ep00: ep_device_release called for usbdev2.2_ep00

usb 2-1: uevent

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: device not accepting address 5, error -71

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: device not accepting address 6, error -71

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: port 1 portsc 0082,00

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

usb usb2: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

usb usb2: wakeup_rh (auto-start)

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: port 1 portsc 0093,00

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 9

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: device not accepting address 9, error -71

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 10

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: device not accepting address 10, error -71

```

And sometimes this message pops up when I boot up ... and sometimes it doesn't ... notice the part that says "Device not accepting address 5" ... what's that mean?

```

ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 128 qtd 96 itd 192 sitd 96

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0A6] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [C0A6] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0x00004000

usb usb1: default language 0x0409

usb usb1: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.23-hardened-r5 uhci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

usb usb1: uevent

usb usb1: usb_probe_device

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 1-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0A9] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> Link [C0A9] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0x00004020

usb usb2: default language 0x0409

usb usb2: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.23-hardened-r5 uhci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

usb usb2: uevent

usb usb2: usb_probe_device

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 2-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> Link [C0A8] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: port 1 portsc 0093,00

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 0x00004040

usb usb3: default language 0x0409

usb usb3: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.23-hardened-r5 uhci_hcd

usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

usb usb3: uevent

usb usb3: usb_probe_device

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 3-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 3-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb usb1: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb usb3: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: device not accepting address 4, error -71

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

usb 2-1: device not accepting address 5, error -71

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

...

BLAH BLAH BLAH

...

udev: starting version 140

usb usb1: uevent

usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

usb usb2: uevent

usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

usb usb3: uevent

usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

irda_init()

```

It's been working fine for months, and just suddenly started doing this the other day ... does this maybe seem like a hardware problem? This USB thing is REALLY old ... 

Sometimes, unplugging and plugging the device in over and over seems to make it work for a minute ... sometimes it "kind of" works where it can scan for available access points, but can't seem to get an IP ... but most of the time it doesn't work at all. I have not emerged anything other than apache and mysql recently, but I doubt they would interfere with anything.

The only "settings" I've altered recently, is that I changed the hostname in /etc/conf.d/hostname to "laptop" instead of "localhost", but ultimately ended up changing it back ... could that be it?

Sorry I can't provide more info ... I really have no idea what is happening here.

--jrtaylorivLast edited by jrtayloriv on Wed May 20, 2009 10:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mgrela

If you didn't change *any* software maybe the dongle is damaged ? I've seen the 'device not accepting address' errors on my USB-IDE bridge with a broken cable. Sometimes mechanical stress can "loosen up" the soldering joints and there is no proper electrical contact. This happens especially in cheap chinese equipment which happens to have the majority marketshare in wireless USB dongles  :Wink: .

Edit: There can also be such problem with your laptop's USB socket (it's less likely though). If you always use the same USB port please try to plug in the dongle to another one.

----------

## jrtayloriv

It was just a broken USB device, not a software problem. Marking thread as solved.

----------

